
FCC boss backs usage-based pricing for cable Internet access - roqetman
http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/05/22/11815105-fcc-boss-backs-usage-based-pricing-for-cable-internet-access
======
lumberjack
I wonder if they'll bring back the dial-up tone too. It wouldn't be the same
without it.

